# Mulching a slope



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

How steep of a slope can you mulch without dealing with it washing out? I have a slope I'm thinking of mulching and planting flowers. Would have to measure it but it's pretty steep


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Just measured it. It's 25°-26°


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

There are mulch glue/binders that should help.


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Was thinking maybe if rubber mulch would hold any better too


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@BobLovesGrass does mulch binder cause damage to plants or flowers if you accidentally get it on them?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

A slope of 25 degrees does not seem that steep. I have pine straw on a slope that stays in place in 45+ degree areas. Granted, other types of mulch (wood chips) might have a harder time, but I think they would work. Just be sure that runoff from the area above is not directed down the slope.


----------

